
A stellar example of a security researcher responding to abuse - some_furry
http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2016/01/19/16
======
some_furry
Regular reminder not to treat well-meaning security researchers like dirt.
(Not that most HN users would, but I think this story is worth sharing!)

Epilogue:
[https://twitter.com/_mr_me_/status/695366241045729280](https://twitter.com/_mr_me_/status/695366241045729280)

